# New Horse Critique



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

I know they aren't good critiquing pictures, but I wanted to get your opinions ASAP. This is Liberty Belle, she just turned 4. I rescued her from the racetrack. She has a mid level suspensory injury in her right front, but the leg is tight and she isn't lame on it at all. I hope to get her in a small turnout in the next couple of weeks and get better pictures of her. Let me know what you think of her, and the name!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

I really like her. How tall is she? Did you name her, or is that the name she came with?

Seems fitting since she is free from racing. Id call her Libby for short, but I am a dork like that. lol


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

CaEcho said:


> I really like her. How tall is she? Did you name her, or is that the name she came with?
> 
> Seems fitting since she is free from racing. Id call her Libby for short, but I am a dork like that. lol


I think she's about 15.2 hh, but shes grown even in the past week. Her shoulders are getting enourmous. I named her, her racing name was Lucky Bullet. I'm gonna call her Belle, she is such a girly girl and knows it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like her name. I think she's cute. Hopefully she gets somewhat of a good recovery on that leg. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, she's adorable! I love bays.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

She's really pretty! I like her name, it's sweet. Like M2G said, hopefully everything turns out well with her leg.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The pictures aren't good for critiquing; but she looks really pretty!  I like her build.


----------



## hunterchick24 (Jun 1, 2008)

She is very cute I like her alot and the name is very fitting. As far as the leg i wish the best of luck but she has a good chance of recovery because my trainers sister is a horse racer who owns 2 very big farms one in jersey and one in florida both with about 50 horses and I have seen and ridden horses who have recovered from suspensery so i wish u the best of luck and I really really like her.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't critique on her conformation because the pictures are not good enough for that. 

But I have to say she has a very pretty head with a very sweet eye!


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments on my girl. I think the leg will be alright in a couple of months. She isn't on a bute reg and she isn't lame at all. I've even trotted her a couple of small laps and she doesn't get ouchy. I'm just afraid to turn her out all all. She is a little full of herself. The other day I was just letting her graze and she decided with was time to rear up and try to run. Oh I'm gonna have fun trying to ride her one day. Haha


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

She is sooo pretty :!: *stealing* haha jk :lol: . Luv the name :wink: Hope her leg gets better and it is GREAT that your rescued her!! (i am kind of against the horse racing thing)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

3deventer said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girl. I think the leg will be alright in a couple of months. She isn't on a bute reg and she isn't lame at all. I've even trotted her a couple of small laps and she doesn't get ouchy. I'm just afraid to turn her out all all. She is a little full of herself. The other day I was just letting her graze and she decided with was time to rear up and try to run. Oh I'm gonna have fun trying to ride her one day. Haha


She looks great. I wouldn't be concerned about turning her out if you've already been trotting her. Being confined to a stall is hard on suspensory injuries. Just keep an eye on her leg. If needed you can cold hose her and arrange for a smaller turn out area later, but in my experience, she'll be fine. Most horses will not aggravate an injury unless being shoved around by the others.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.thoroughbredtimes.com/horse-health/2002/June/01/Treating-suspensory-ligament-injury.aspx

I knew of a little hunter (got a similar injury after coming off the race track) and was treated with steroid injections. I would make sure that your mare is closely followed by a vet. It could get pricey but her recovery right now is the most critical time for her.


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

I love her look. She has a very intelligent eye. 

Good luck with her! She looks exactly like my TB mare Secret Zipper, who was also rescued off a track.

Gotta love those mares.


----------



## 3deventer (Feb 21, 2008)

northernmama said:


> She looks great. I wouldn't be concerned about turning her out if you've already been trotting her. Being confined to a stall is hard on suspensory injuries. Just keep an eye on her leg. If needed you can cold hose her and arrange for a smaller turn out area later, but in my experience, she'll be fine. Most horses will not aggravate an injury unless being shoved around by the others.


Everything I've read about this type of injury says stall rest and NOO turnout. If my older (and smarter) guy got this injury I would probably trust him to go out alone, but this filly is just too full of herself. Lately she has taken to rearing up while I'm walking her. I mean going alll the way up and then when she comes down she looks around like "what, did I do something beautiful or bad?"


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

3deventer said:


> Everything I've read about this type of injury says stall rest and NOO turnout. If my older (and smarter) guy got this injury I would probably trust him to go out alone, but this filly is just too full of herself. Lately she has taken to rearing up while I'm walking her. I mean going alll the way up and then when she comes down she looks around like "what, did I do something beautiful or bad?"


I know that a lot of people say stall rest, no turnout, handwalk, but I've been through this with my OT horses. Stall rest is hard on a horse. They are meant to move. She is obviously feeling good enough to act up also. Locking a horse up makes them bored, fidgety, stiff and stock up. Ground gives. A stall floor doesn't. Stiff muscles don't heal as well and suspensory injuries need flexion while healing so they don't heal stiff. Cold hosing for 15 minutes and packing (not full time -- just 20 minutes or 1/2 hour at a time) will help also. Some people do hot, then cold to promote the movement of the soft tissue. 

When I took in my girl with two severely bowed tendons, the vet said stall rest, hand walk and gave me a long list of exercise regime to follow -- so many minutes each day, week, etc. etc. After two days of seeing her locked up and her other legs getting sore, I said ENOUGH. I made a small paddock just for her. She could walk and roll to her heart's content, but she couldn't get up any speed. It was probably 25' x 25'. She improved the very first day. Later, the vet was very happily impressed with Lisa's improvement, whom the vet had basically condemned. The vet also told me that she agreed with my thought process, but I think that since at the time I was a new client, she went the "traditional" route.

I highly advise you do not stall rest her. If you can isolate her from the other horses or give her a smaller turnout area because you are concerned that would be great. But I don't think she needs it. If she has enough gumption to rear up like that and she appears generally happy, let her go.


----------

